# Not exactly woodworking but



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Table saw mobile base V 2* 
I needed a mobile base for my 22124 Craftmans saw, 10" Hybrid, 400+ lbs, Beisemeyer fence. Great saw for $ 486.00 on closeout, $1199.00 regular price. Here's a step by step pictorial: $41.00 in metal, 4" structural channel. $6.00 x 4 for caster at HF. $10.00 paint and primer, misc nuts and bolts and screw down levelers on hand, and 2 days of labor, grinding welding, painting. Weighs about 60 lbs., more or less. I'm happy with the results.:yes: bill
BTW, V 1 is a heavier version for a 12" Powermatic 68, 800 lbs and uses 5" channel. 
Attached Thumbnails    


One of the most difficult aspects was locating the predrilled angle plates that support the saw under the base to line up with the holes in the bottom of the saw. I ended up making a plywood template having bolted it to the saw for the pattern then attaching the weldments and then welding them in place on the carriage. Sort of upside down and backwards thinking. But it worked like a charm. First attempt measuring and eyeball, did not work. Painted red to match the red on the saw. Kinda overkill, but it keeps me off the street and outa' the bars. I sure could go for a cold one right now tho......:laughing::laughing: bill 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## hammerhead (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW
All I can say...
WOW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'll take take as a compliment*

Thanks, but if you meant WOW, as in Waste Of Work, then it wasn't clear. Hope that wasn't the case! :laughing: bill
BTW As you can tell I don't do anyhing half-way. It's all or nothing. Nothing I built, that I can remember, broke or fell apart!


----------



## hammerhead (Jan 10, 2007)

Gosh no.

very professional - as in mint! :yes:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Dad always said, " If you're going to do something, you might as well do it right." Nice work, I think the saw will far apart before the base does.:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If anything falls apart*

It'll probably be me first. All my tools will outlive me I'm afraid. :yes: bill Thanks


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

the top of your table saw looks shockingly like mine on any given day of the week... 

but nice base :thumbsup:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Nice job. Very solid, better than you could of bought, if you could have found something to work.


----------

